# Can I get your opinion on this Breeder?



## FRON (Feb 10, 2021)

.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

I always stay away from high volume breeders. Dont trust them.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Can you get the registered names of the parents and then check OFA to see what kind of testing has been done on them? Do any of her current dogs have titles?
High volume breeding is usually a sign of bad things, but not always. Some breeders have a network of guardian homes. Instead of living in a kennel, their dogs have a pretty normal doggy life in the household of their guardian families.


----------



## meggapegga (Nov 30, 2020)

I think this will come down to your gut feeling! When you go out to visit look at the environment that she is raising her puppies. Are the mamas taken care of? Do the dogs seem happy? I went out to one breeders home and new instantly that I would not be bringing a puppy home, because I didn’t want to support the way that she was treating her mamas. Just listen to your gut!


----------



## Bigbark (Jan 9, 2021)

I heartily agree with Cowpony - go to OFA.org to see if the breeder has health tested this puppy’s sire and dam. If there is absolutely no testing, you have no idea what you are paying for. I naively bought a parti standard with no health testing and a 2 year health guarantee. He was unhealthy from day one but I didn’t return him to the breeder because I had already fallen in love. For the next 13 years I watched him suffer from one serious ailment after another, spine issues, chronic bladder infections and seizure disorder to name a few. It was just heartbreaking. It’s far better to wait for a health tested puppy so you at least have a chance - or look for a rescue. Responsibly bred health tested puppies are worth the wait.


----------



## Silverbelle (Mar 24, 2020)

Beware of any breeder that charges more for their puppies that include breeding rights.


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

FRON said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have been looking to purchase an adopt my very first Standard Poodle. I live in Los Angeles California. Unfortunately, most if not all the breeders I have come across in my area are either not breeding at the moment due to COVID, or have very large wait lists for their pups.
> 
> ...


Did you check out Nevada breeders? There are some really good ones and they’re just a couple hours away. I live in LA too and found the strongest breeders in Nevada and Northern California. I would definitely ask the Southern California Poodle Club for recommendations because I think the good LA breeders purposely have no online presence due to high demand and impulse buyers.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Any breeder that offers breeding rights for a high price without requiring the dog be titled or co-owned strikes me as questionable. I also dislike the PayPal link to pay a deposit. Deposits should only be accepted after thorough communication. I'm also not fond of the wording in the contract that says they will "attempt" to find a new home if you need to give your puppy up. All good breeders I know would require the puppy be returned for rehoming. Lastly, there is no mention of OFA screening. Only mentions genetic tests.

To me they strike me as a for-profit pet breeder that is making an effort but not really going all the way to truly be ethical. They do have too many dogs for me to believe they put time and training into every one. Maybe they put them in guardian homes but I don't think so based on lack of info. They say they don't rehome retired dogs. With that many dogs, I actually think it would be better if they did.

If there is no OFA or pennhip screening for hip dysplasia that would be an automatic pass for me. But you would have to ask them to find out.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I am not at all impressed with that breeder. Too many dogs, nothing about OFA (or any other) screening except to say that it was done. Prices are very high. Like Phaz23, I strongly suggest you contact the Poodle Club of Southern California - Johnny Shoemaker | (702) 834-6557 is the breeder referral person. I have two people in southern CA that I recommend:
Mary and Scott Olund – Cabernet – S – (415) 457-4648 - [email protected] – cabernetstandardpoodles.com
Julie Borst Reed – Tiara – S – La Jolla CA - (858) 488-9500 – tiarapoodles.com – [email protected]

It is critically important that breeding stock be evaluated for genetic diseases. I maintain a list of reputable breeders in the Southwest. At the bottom of my list I have the genetic diseases that standard poodles should be tested for. They are:

Hip Dysplasia: OFA or PennHIP Evaluation.
Yearly Eye Exam by a boarded ACVO veterinary ophthalmologist.
At least one of the following three tests:
 OFA Thyroid Evaluation from an OFA approved laboratory.
OFA Sebaceous Adenitis (SA) Evaluation by an OFA approved dermatopathologist.
Heart Evaluation by an ACVIM boarded veterinary cardiologist.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

r u n


----------



## eeeeeek (Dec 13, 2020)

I don't think I would go from this breeder, as (like others have mentioned), I don't trust high volume breeders and the website does not have much detailed info about things like OFA screening. Good luck on the puppy search


----------



## FRON (Feb 10, 2021)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions, I made several calls (dozens) of people including everyone suggested in this thread. Unfortunately I did not get a lot out of it, I don't know what I am going to do, however if I do end up purchasing from bpoodles I will accept that there is a chance my puppy will have an issue and I will take care of it.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

FRON said:


> Thank you everyone for your suggestions, I made several calls (dozens) of people including everyone suggested in this thread. Unfortunately I did not get a lot out of it, I don't know what I am going to do, however if I do end up purchasing from bpoodles I will accept that there is a chance my puppy will have an issue and I will take care of it.


If you are impatient, then yes you may have to make a hard choice. Puppies are hard to come by right now and most breeders are flooded with calls and response times are longer than normal. As much as I would like to explain the merits of waiting for a top-quality ethical breeder, we all have to make decisions with the circumstances we are dealt. Regardless, we can hope you will share your bundle of joy with us when he or she comes home.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Sounds like you've been there, done that, but if you leap, strongly consider having pet insurance or a good size dedicated Poodle Health account. 

As for questions and things to consider I have a couple of lists to offer:

My criteria need not be yours but I think it's important for a potential poodle owner to understand why these things matter in finding a conscientious breeder and to get a well bred puppy to share life with for many years to come. 
Simply being advertised as "registered" or even "purebred" doesn't mean that a puppy is _well bred. _

Every one of these is a talking point a conscientious breeder will welcome, just not all at the same time 

My ideal breeder is someone who is doing this because they love the breed.
They want to see each new generation born at least as good as the previous, ideally better.
They provide for every dog in their care as if that dog is their own.
They will be there for the new family, and stand behind that pup for it's lifetime, rain or shine, with or without a contract.
They will know the standards and pedigrees of their chosen breed, health and genetic diversity of their lines, and breed to better them.
They will know of the latest studies in health standards for their chosen breed and variety and do the health testing of their breeding dogs.
They prove their dogs meet breed standards and are physically capable by breeding from sires and dams proven in competition or participating in other activities.
They do not cross breed.
They will have as many questions for me as I do for them.
They invest in their dogs. They don't expect the dogs to support them.

Breeding Program 
! to maintain, improve, strengthen the breed 
by breeding to standard, for health and genetic diversity, 
and will prove their dogs meet these standards by showing or competing 
or by breeding from titled parents. It's not the title, but what it shows 
! focus is on quality, never quantity 
! they do not cross breed 
! they limit breeding to one to two breeds 
! they limit breeding to only a few litters per year * 

Breeding Parents 
! registry information available 
AKC Registry Lookup 
https://www.apps.akc.org/apps/store/search/dog_lookup.cfm?returnpage=undefined&_=2770 
! not too old or young for breeding 
! not overbred 
see https://www.poodleforum.com/threads/asking-questions-from-a-breeder.273579/post-3294246 
and https://www.poodleforum.com/threads/frequency-of-breeding-a-bitch.20388/ 
! genetic health testing done appropriate to breed and variety 
! other health testing by exam such as annual eye, hips, patellas 
! results of testing on own website, OFA site or testing lab 
see http://vipoodle.org/health/health-related-publications/ 
and OFA Lookup https://www.ofa.org/look-up-a-dog 

Living Conditions 
! in home with family 
! breeder allows, even encourages home visits 

Puppies 
! routine and urgent vet care, immunizations, dewormings 
! socialization 
! first groomings 
! registry papers 
! they will not require spay/neuter before physical maturity 
! health "guarantee" generally favors the breeder, not the buyer. 
health guarantee is no replacement for health testing of dam and sire. 
does the contract/guarantee/warranty rule out covering conditions the parents should have been tested for 
do you fully understand the terms of any contract/guarantee/warranty and can you live with them 
beginning housetraining is a bonus 
temperament testing is helpful 

Advertising 
! individual website to detail history of breeder, goals for their program 
! information on dams, sires, puppies 
! no trend pricing for color, gender or size, 
! no marketing gimmick terms like "teacup" "royal" 


! Anything not found on a public online site should be provided by breeder before buying. 

* Many people prefer small scale breeders because they feel the puppies will have better socialization and it's very unlikely to be a puppy mill-like operation. 
This doesn't mean that larger scale breeders can't do things right. The breeder of record may not be hands on with every pup or poodle on the place but they should make sure that all the quality of life and attention are paid to all their dogs. 

If a breeder wants me to believe that they believe in their dogs, they won't stop the investment when it comes time to find the new families. If they want to cut costs by using free advertising sites like craigslist or listing on retail marketplaces like puppyspot or puppyfind, or other classified ad sites such as newspapers, I wonder what else they've cut costs on. 

Contact a few breeders to introduce yourself. Even if they don't have or don't offer what you're looking for, it can be a close knit community. They may know where to refer you.


----------

